# V Habits of Leanest Americans



## KB87

I saw an article about the 6 habits of the leanest Americans. I went to look at #1 which is being active every day. The picture associated with it is 2 women walking dogs- a beagle and a V! Yet another V sneaks its way into the pictures of headline articles...

http://health.yahoo.net/articles/fitness/photos/6-habits-leanest-americans#1

They forgot to mention that if you have a V they'll run you around until you're thin! My #1 tip- get a crazy dog who never stops and neither will you!


----------



## solefald

Haha, I jokingly refer to Dre as my personal trainer  I am almost 10lbs down in a little over month.


----------



## datacan

no kidding, I lost 16 lbs since Sammy decided to join... 
And I used to hang with GSD  so much for verbal commands. All action, all the time now.


----------



## Rudy

Great Job Ladies   ;D


----------



## datacan

;D... and Gentlemen, LOL


----------



## Rudy

datacan said:


> ;D... and Gentlemen, LOL
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## redbirddog

http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/10-best-dog-breeds-runners-183300474.html

Vizslas make it in four of the best categories regarding dogs for runners.

This list I am good with them being on. Maybe not hunting but not bad. 

2,087 miles of hiking since October 2012 (according to my pedometer). Well over 7,000 miles since Chloe joined us in 2008. Best shape I've been in years. Thank you Bailey and Chloe.

RBD


----------



## MilesMom

Running is one of the reasons we decided to get a Vizsla. Not much makes me happier than strapping on my marathon hydration pack and heading out to the trails for a long off leash run with Miles. Makes my run go by so fast because I'm just enjoying watching him run, hunt, and be a dog. Looking forward to when Chase can join us.

Interesting that they are on the list for dogs to run in the heat with. Both of mine do not enjoy heat at all, and we live in coastal San Diego, so by heat we are talking about 80 degrees a few times a year. Usually it's mid-low 70s. Even still, they are happiest in the crisp morning air (high 50th- low 60s) hence we are running before 6am most days.


----------



## Rudy

Miles all of my Reds now 4 have hated heat

2 were born in the deserts to 105 degrees ???

Mine all perform 200x in the clean crisp airs 40 to 70 degrees there great

over that not so much fun

in fact most of my pointers did less in heat over 80

and were all working Hydration packs and more for the reds

Rudy and Sir Copper topper are cleaners

thrill seekers in the 1st snows

the **** birds hold tighter for core heat and numbers

that's when we were order up

taste like chickens in bunches ;D

Willow anything with waters salt to 39 degrees she in and fast :

picture 3 Big Rud on a **** bird full sprint and older snows flying everywhere

he ran him down ;D


----------



## Suliko

When people ask me how do I stay so thin, I tell them I'm on a Vizsla diet 8) (and good genes ;D)


----------



## Spunknix

How do you all go walking and jogging with your v's? Do you go with them on a leash/ special jogging leash or off leash?


----------



## MilesMom

We are about 70% off leash. Just a regular leash for the rest (soft surfaces for us), but I will get a Ruffwear waist leash for Miles once Chase old enough to start learning running on leash so I can correct Chase and not disturb Miles.


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE is KILLING me - please call 911 - after I'm gone - point at the MUTT LOL


----------

